# minneapolis cr coker tire bike



## spoker (Jan 4, 2019)

big bike 3 speed 36 inch wheels $400.00


----------



## kshimp41 (Dec 8, 2022)

Still for sale?  Looking for one.


----------



## Tom Carroll (Dec 8, 2022)

That’s from 2019


----------

